# No fur on elbows



## Jason loehner (Jun 1, 2014)

My 1.5 year old Dutch shepherd is crated for the most part. I have noticed recently that both of his front elbows have no fur, just bare skin. Any recommendations on a cream or lotion to help ? Thanks


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

planning to join the WDF ??

also...google is your friend
i got 11,700 hits when i entered that Q and i bet many are repetitive

curious .... is the DS your first dog, the first one you crated, or the first one with elbows going bald ??

how concerned are you about this condition ??


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Jason loehner said:


> My 1.5 year old Dutch shepherd is crated for the most part. I have noticed recently that both of his front elbows have no fur, just bare skin. Any recommendations on a cream or lotion to help ? Thanks


This can be common on dogs that are kenneled a good deal. Once you get them resting off the hard surfaces they normally grow the hair back.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jason, you have a message in your inbox.

Thanks

WDF Moderators


----------

